# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Увеличивать количество сообщений в личку

## TheRiddle

А можно как-то попросить увеличить себе и своей знакомой увеличить количество возможных сообщений в личку со 100 хотя бы до 300.
Или можно как-то сделать оповещение, что личка заполнена? А то бывает так, что у собеседника личка полная, ты не можешь ему написать и нет возможности ему сообщить.

----------


## Pechalka

Любопытно о чем можно столько насорить в личку сообщениями. О том, какого цвета на тебе сегодня труселя?

----------


## TheRiddle

Просто я здесь уже много лет общаюсь с одним человеком и нам нравится это место. А общаться можно о чем угодно.
Вы даже не представляете, сколько тем для разговоров существует в этом мире  :Smile:

----------


## Pechalka

Я знаю, я с вами достаточно общалась в прошлом и с ней тоже.

----------


## TheRiddle

А то я вижу ник знакомый  :Smile:  Ну всё же было бы здорово как-то улучшить работу с личкой. Или больше сообщений 
или оповещения, чтобы было видно, что всё забито.

----------


## Pechalka

Админ давно сделал ноги и живёт видимо своей жизнью обустроенной. А модер ничо не может уже, стар, как древний мир.

----------


## TheRiddle

Кто же за хостинг платит? Я помню, вроде админом был Плаксивая Тряпка. Может что и изменилось. На сам форум 
уже очень и очень давно не заходил. Сейчас только с Балдушкой общаюсь и всё)

----------


## Pechalka

Никто за него не платит, на сколько известно мне. Тряпка никогда не был в админах и на вряд ли чем в этом поможет, а админ сделал ноги.

----------


## TheRiddle

Так форум на бесплатном хостинге? Но тогда надо хотя бы за домен платить раз в год. Странно всё это... Будет жалко,
если этот форум закроется.

----------


## NEET

Ваша проблема решается очень просто. Странно, что вы до сих пор не сделали этого.

----------


## TheRiddle

*NEET*, я полагаю, вы предлагаете использовать для общения другие сайты, типа вк, или программы, вроде скайпа.
Но это в данный момент невозможно. Если же вы знаете, как решить мою проблему в пределах этого форума - буду очень благодарен за ценный совет.

----------


## NEET

Не обязательно использовать. Хотя бы обменяться адресами электронной почты на крайний случай.

А здесь... Разве что постить в дневник и следить, чтобы заголовок был виден на главной странице. Лучшего тут вряд ли придумаешь без участия админов.

----------


## TheRiddle

Сообщениями в дневник, собственно, и пользуюсь) Но хотелось чего-то более удобного. Адресами-то обменялись, но все же удобнее пока общаться здесь. Что ж, будем довольствоваться малым) Благодарю за проявленное к моей теме внимание!

----------


## NEET

В дневник или в профиль? Не припомню, чтобв в дневниках появлялась подобная тема.

----------


## TheRiddle

Видимо ошибся. В профиль - во вкладке "Visitor Messages".

----------

